# How to lift headstock off



## tbone8 (Aug 14, 2021)

Stripping down the old gal to have the ways done. Down to removing the headstock and not quite sure how to use my engine hoist to lift the heavy bugger off. Back in the day, I would just wrestle it off but those days are past. Is there a proper way to sling this beast without wrecking something???


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 14, 2021)

Slip a solid bar through the spindle, and a single strap with a loop on either end of the bar should do the trick. Mike


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 15, 2021)

Yeah, solid bar method will do the trick.  There is an indexing pin in the bed, so it will have to come straight up to remove it.


----------



## tbone8 (Aug 15, 2021)

I don't think I have any thick round stock that long, would a piece of 1" pipe be stout enough?


----------



## ddillman (Aug 15, 2021)

run the strap through the spindle. just use some sort of strap protector where it exits the spindle.


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 15, 2021)

tbone8 said:


> I don't think I have any thick round stock that long, would a piece of 1" pipe be stout enough?



The head weight less 100 lbs, so a piece of pipe will do just fine.


----------



## tbone8 (Aug 20, 2021)

I pulled the headstock off with my crane and my scale and it shows about 260lbs...


----------



## Firstram (Aug 20, 2021)

Nice scale!!!


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 20, 2021)

tbone8 said:


> I pulled the headstock off with my crane and my scale and it shows about 260lbs...


I guess that I was a little off.  I thought that you had a 13", but it looks more like a 16".  That's a lot of cast iron there.


----------



## tbone8 (Aug 20, 2021)

SLK001 said:


> I guess that I was a little off.  I thought that you had a 13", but it looks more like a 16".  That's a lot of cast iron there.


Ya sorry, I didn't post the size, it is a 16". No worries though, I knew darn sure it was 100lbs so wasn't gonna try to use my back to lift it off.


----------



## martik777 (Aug 21, 2021)

Now show us what the bed weighs


----------



## tbone8 (Aug 21, 2021)

martik777 said:


> Now show us what the bed weighs


Will do. Anyone care to guess? Shiny new dime fur the winner... Bed is 6'. My guess is 500lbs on the nose.


----------



## martik777 (Aug 21, 2021)

tbone8 said:


> Will do. Anyone care to guess? Shiny new dime fur the winner... Bed is 6'. My guess is 500lbs on the nose.


80lbs per ft according to: http://www.wswells.com/data/catalog/1930_Bltn_No.16/1930_Bltn_No.16.pdf


----------



## tbone8 (Aug 22, 2021)

Comes in at 530lbs...


----------



## martik777 (Aug 22, 2021)

Good guess! What does it cost these days to get them ground? Saddle too?


----------

